# H80 v2 reguliert sich nicht nach temperatur.



## Namus777 (16. Januar 2018)

Ich wollte mal fragen, woran es liegen kann, das die h80i v2 sich nicht nach leistung reguliert.
man kann ja einstellen das sie auf  einen festen wert laufen soll, oder eben ab einer bestimmten grad zahl mehr leisten soll.
 ich habe sie an cpu fan 1 angeschlossen und alles auf standard gelassen.
die normalen gehäuselüfter an system Fan 2 und 3 auf 12V DC.

Mein System ist.: 
cpu I7700K
Msi z270 gaming m3
G-skill Ram ddr 4 3000 cl 15 16-16-35
be Quiet 500 watt netzteil
palit 1070 Super jetstream
Wasserkühlung Corsair H80i v2

Ich kann einen festenwert einstellen dieser wird auch übernommen, z.b maximum. 
aber mann will es ja nicht dauerhaft so laut haben, daher wäre es schön wenn  die funktion die dort angeboten wird, auch funkionieren wurde, 
und die Wasserkühlung eben nach temperatur arbeitet.


----------

